# Help wanted (ci0 Easy finisher)



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi everyone,I'm still needing some feedback on the "ci0 easy finisher"before I take the plunge and buy one. I've only gotten one reply on the original post. If anyone has one and can give me some info on your experience with it, it would be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Go to www.woodcentral.com and do a search for the C1 discussion. There have been a lot of happy customers. I'm still a cutting tool person verses a scraper person but since I've never used one I can't comment one way or the other on how well it works. Based on the responses I would say it works as advertised.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks John for the info. I too have been a cutting person but have been curious about the easy finisher. Like every other skill,one must work on technique. The "easy finisher" won't make better turners and new golf clubs won't make better golfers. Thanks again for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

A friend just ordered some cutters for me. It seems like they are the same cutters used in the helix planer blades. I will make a tool as soon as I get them. I don't know when that will be but hopefully not too many days will go by. I'll give it a good test when I get it built and let you know what I think.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

HLW
When Craig Jackson came out with his easy rougher I bought one along with several carbide cutters. I used the easy rougher and liked it, so I made one for myself and it worked as good as the one I bought. Now Craig came out with the CiO easy finisher and I wanted to try one out so I didn't buy one, but I did make one using his carbide cutter and this baby is a real winner in my eyes. I really love using this tool and you will too if you get or make one.At the same time I made a Hunter tool and for a while didn't know which one I liked the best, but now I know which one I like the best. They are both excellent tools so I won't say the one I prefer. The CiO is very easy to use and the finish is excellent. So again, I say,:thumbsup::thumbsup: get or make one you will be glad you did. Mitch


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

HLW
I was just rereading your post and didn't realize I replied to your earlier post, so nothing new was added to your new post but the CiO is a heck of a tool to own. Mitch


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ci0*

Thanks guys for the info. I think I might take the challenge and order the cutting heads and make my own. What kind of metal did you use to place the cutter on? Was it hss,stainless, or just 1/2 inch stock?Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Help wanted (Ci0 Easy finisher)*

I used 1/2 round stock,but they say the sq stock gives you better control.When I get the time I'm gonna make another handle with the sq stock.Gotta figure out what to do with the round stock handle as it is epoxied in the handle its self.


----------



## Woodwacker Jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

*Help wanted (ci0easy finisher)*

John, thanks for the video link really helped me with working out a few kinks I was having with the Hunter tool.


----------

